# Real Music



## Crimson Ghoul (Feb 9, 2012)

Well I've seen people's signatures about 92% of the teen population being into rap music, repost if you still listen to real music or whatever. What is your defenition of real music? Personally, I like something with a bit of emotion. I can honestly say I hate the beatles. I just dislike their music, the lyrics, the beats. SO guys, what's your defenition of "real music"?


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Honestly I am a metal kinda guy. I mostly listen to Heavy and Death metal, but I sometimes listen to other styles, even some rap.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Feb 9, 2012)

Same here... and there's also a lot of classic rock in my collection..


----------



## frogboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Everyone's got a different opinion, but I prefer Electro House/Dubstep, ONLY if it's not the same 4 bars repeated endlessly for 5 minutes. That stuff's boring.

I also listen to Contemporary Christian rock every now and then when I find a song/album that I like.


----------



## emigre (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z55MK7oemME


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzC4hFK5P3g


----------



## Depravo (Feb 9, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> Well I've seen people's signatures about 92% of the teen population being into rap music, repost if you still listen to real music


You realise that was just made up by a rap-hating troll? Music is in the ear of the beholder.


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Feb 9, 2012)

I listen to all kinds of music (rock, pop, dupstep ETC.) for me genre doesnt matter, If i like the song i just listen to it.


----------



## Berthenk (Feb 9, 2012)

How would you define "real"?
Not made with software/hardware? Made with "real" instruments (guitar, piano, drums, etc.)?
There's some awesome music in both real and unreal (derp, it's called synthetic, I believe) categories.
What would you call music made with a tracker, but using real samples for drums, piano, guitar, etc.?
I think "real" music is a bit of a gray area.

I mostly listen to dubstep, D&B, some rock here and there, trance... and some sub-genres of all of them.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 9, 2012)

4-leaf-clover said:


> I listen to all kinds of music (rock, pop, dupstep ETC.) for me genre doesnt matter, If i like the song i just listen to it.


This p. much. I listen to anything I find appealing, and don't really have any specific preferences.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Feb 9, 2012)

I





Berthenk said:


> How would you define "real"?
> Not made with software/hardware? Made with "real" instruments (guitar, piano, drums, etc.)?
> There's some awesome music in both real and unreal (derp, it's called synthetic, I believe) categories.
> What would you call music made with a tracker, but using real samples for drums, piano, guitar, etc.?
> ...


i dunno.. That's why I was asking you all. My brother is into rap, but I find the lyrics annoying. I actually listen to the words.. well when I can understand them


----------



## nando (Feb 9, 2012)

i wouldn't discredit rap as "not real music" but instead, "not good music"

i wouldn't discredit any music as not real music. and hate the beatles all you want, they did a lot of unique tunes in a very short amount of time. i always thoguth they were around for decades but they weren't.

basically it boils down to "your music sucks"

esit: plus you are probably very young, so your tastes will probably change and some of the music you listen to now you'll feel embarrassed about.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2012)

Depravo said:


> Crimson Ghoul said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've seen people's signatures about 92% of the teen population being into rap music, repost if you still listen to real music
> ...


in this case, it would be in the ear of the listener.

for me a good music is when i hear it, i would like to close my eyes and just listen to it or sing along with it.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 9, 2012)

Crimson Ghoul said:


> What is your defenition of real music?


Everybody's defi\nition of "real (something)" is whatever (something) *they* (verb) (to).

'Cause everybody knows if *you* don't like it or it's not *yours* then that means it's invalid/sucky.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Feb 9, 2012)

and about the beatles... I've tried listening to them... I just can't... and well yeah.. and i guess this was mostly a "what kind of music do you like thread"... as far as music is today, most of it is for show. The lyrics are written by companies to satisfy the masses.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 9, 2012)

Real music is whatever I like. 
Your opinion on the subject means nothing at all.


----------



## smile72 (Feb 9, 2012)

I mainly listen to J-Pop. But I'll listen to anything except Rap, just not into it.(Pop, Rock,Electronic, Dance and  Classical). I also have no language barrier (English, Japanese, Chinese, Korean, French, Spanish, German, Russian, Vietnamese, Arabic, Hebrew, Portuguese, etc.)


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 9, 2012)

I listen to mostly everything aside from most country, rap and "Pop" such as Lady Gaga crap.



Spoiler: Just some of the Muisc I like!



Pink Floyd, Deep Purple, Steppenwolf, The Beatles, Queen, Black Sabbath, Boston, The Cars, Bon Jovi, Metallica, Nirvana, Silversun Pickups, Smashing Pumpkins, No Doubt, Reel Big Fish, Goldfinger, Van Halen, Steve Miller, The Eagles, Led Zepplin, Muse, Coldplay, Alkaline Trio, Blink 182, Weezer, Radiohead, Phoenix, Florence + The Machine, Mae, The Kooks, ELLEGARDEN, Jimmy Eat World, Jeff Buckley, Goo Goo Dolls, The Get Up Kids, Foster The People, The Frames, Fleet Foxes, Mumford and Sons, Deathcab for Cutie, Dire Straits, Dave Matthews, The Cure, Copeland, Carolina Liar, Airborne Toxic Event, Bush, The Bravery, Brand New, Blue Oyster Cult, Blue Shoes, The Black Keys, The Ataris, Armor for Sleep, Angels and Airwaves, Anberlin, Acceptance, Red Jumpsuit Apparatus, Duncan Sheik, Tonic, Eve 6, The Killers, Kings of Leon, The Living End, The Mars Volta, MGMT, MuteMath, Neon trees, Ozma, Paramore, Pearl Jam, Plain White T's, Queens of the Stone Age, Rage Against the Machine, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Regina Spektor, Rise Against, Rogue Wave, Senses Fail, The Servant, Silverchair, Silverstein, Snow Patrol, Sparklehorse, The Strokes, Sublime, Temper Trap, Thrice, Tokyo Police Club, Unwritten Law, Pantera, Scorpions,

Classical Composers: Debussy, Beethoven, Mozart, Tchaikovsky, Bach, Brahms, Pachebel, Stravinsky, Schubert, Chopin, Ravel, Mussorgsky, Vivaldi



I also recommend some bands that are local to me


Spoiler: Check these bands out!




Kitten - http://kittentheband.com
The Machine Age - http://TheMachineAgeBand.com or http://Facebook.com/TheMachineAge
Countless Thousands - http://Facebook.com/CountlessThousands
The Planet Pluto - http://facebook.com/Theplanetplutomusic
The Murky Water District - http://facebook.com/themurkywaterdistrict


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 9, 2012)

Music can be for all i care a loud cheer. You yourself are the one defining the "real music" and no one else.
My "real music" would be Kpop though


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 9, 2012)

Anything someone says is music is music.

92% my ass anyways.
More like 8% actually listens to real rap.


----------



## Ace (Feb 9, 2012)

I guess my taste is progressive rock along with math/post/indie rock.

I do have language barriers, since I like actually understanding what I hear directly and from my own understanding, and not through translation. Luckily, I'm gifted in knowing Swedish, English, Spanish and Portuguese, so I get by quite well.
For that same reason, I can't really make sense of why non-Asian speakers would want to listen to J-Pop/K-pop/what have you. Then again, this applies to any language where you aren't fluent.

As a guitarist, I am especially happy to listen to guitar-driven bands. Though I pick up a lot of inspiration from pianists and vocalists instead, since they're more dynamic instruments in my opinion.

Again, I prefer musical criticism and idustry criticism that aren't the typical arguments (like dad-rockers hating anything electronic.) This example in particular grind my gears since turntablism and sampling are such a big subculture within music it would be a shame and a lie to not call it a core part of modern music. Combined with the fact that almost all music today is produced digitally/electronically regardless, it's also hypocritical to argue this way.

And it truly is sad to see intelligent young dad-rockers and metalheads my own age deny electronic music this way.

Like in hinduism, the point is to achieve a large openness with music, and ultimately remove the notions of "us and them".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 9, 2012)

Anything that doesn't have a letter in front of "-Pop" is music to me.

Yes even rap provided it's not thug life ghetto blaster garbage.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 9, 2012)

I listen to heaps of different music.
My iPod can be on shuffle and go from Lady Gaga all the way to some hardcore Screamo


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Feb 9, 2012)

Touhou arranges....I have 16gigs of them...



Spoiler








edit: The piano is mankind's greatest invention~


----------



## xist (Feb 9, 2012)

Isn't the better question what doesn't classify as music in your opinion? Or fundamentally what something needs to be classed as music?


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2012)

i listen from girls generation to MF Doom.

MF Doom >>> any of your "real" music.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 10, 2012)

These days I tend to stick strictly with non-lyrical songs. Well. Anything where I can't understand the lyrics, metal aside.

So j-rock and game OSTS tend to be what typically makes up my music library now. Anything with emotion or just plain sounds cool.
Like every Akiko Shikata song.


----------



## Lanlan (Feb 10, 2012)

I prefer catchy music with good musicians. Like Falling In Reverse.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTJQpp5IXAs


----------



## DS1 (Feb 10, 2012)

I mostly listen to rap and R&B (new or classic soul and funk, not into a lot of that quiet-storm baby-making crap though). There is some crossover pop stuff I listen to like Jamiroquai or Maroon 5 (or Ken Hirai, Japan's version of the Stevie-wannabe), but that's it as far as things I will go out of my way to listen to. But it's not like I'm going to turn the radio off if Queen or Edgar Winter comes on though, come on. It's all real music, and they all influenced one another.



Flame™ said:


> i listen from girls generation to MF *DOOM*.
> 
> MF *DOOM* >>> any of your "real" music.



REMEMBER ALL-CAPS WHEN YOU SPELL THE MAN'S NAME.



edit - Actually as an addendum to this, I have to say that most musicians, as in people who make a living off of their music, appreciate one another's. As in, your favorite indie punk nobodies are probably totally into my indie rap nobodies, and think it's dumb that internet trolls argue over either genre's legitimacy. Like seriously, the most unlikely rapper is really into classic rock, and the most unlikely folk guitarist is being signed to Maybach music AS WE SPEAK.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 10, 2012)

Nothing beats classical


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Feb 10, 2012)

I like all of your responses... glad to hear that there is so much diversity around here... I'll give anything a try... even that weird indian music.. I find some of it soothing


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 10, 2012)

Everyone will say what music they like, this is all biased and opinionated.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 10, 2012)

I mainly listen to metalcore/deathcore, however, I love classic rock, dubstep, and much more.  What makes music "real" to me is effort and commitment.  When I listen to music, I want it to have a message (Not really applicable to some genres though), not a looping beat with some shitty lyrics talking about getting high, or how much all the bitches want you.


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Feb 10, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Everyone will say what music they like, this is all biased and opinionated.


That's why I posted it in the off topic general forum. Either state what kind of music you like or gtf. 
on a side note.. I'm getting into dubstep but it's not one of my top favorite's at the moment. I kind of liked the J-Pop that Prowler posted... I might have to get me that album and then some


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 10, 2012)

Real music to me is music that is played with real instruments and played well live. Music that is programmed on a computer is not "real" to me, altho i accept that it can be listened to but i dont concider it to be real music.

I actually went to a gig the other week that was like a trance/metal music mix and 2 guys were on stage, 1 on drums and the other just pressed buttons on a device and occasionally played like 5 notes on a piano. That is not what i pay to see when i go to a gig. as a musician i think that is whats wrong with music these days, everything is programmed and on CD's its alright but live you dont wanna see them just stand around and press play on what is most likely the actual CD recording.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 10, 2012)

Real music is music. Honestly, "real" isn't an appropriate term to use in any situation simply because "real" indicates existance. Perhaps "good" would be a better term. Good music; sounds more concrete.

Anyways, if I had to give what kind of music I like, I'll just bring you to the contrasting artists on my iPod. Hmmm. Beyonce and Rage Against the Machine. Lady Gaga and Nirvana. 2Pac and The Beatles. Girls Aloud (don't judge me) and Led Zeppelin. And shit-tons of film and game scores. So... anything that sounds good I guess? The most prominent genre I listen to is Alt. Rock, but that's not really saying much.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 10, 2012)

"real music" and "good music" those choices of words should not even exist, since everyone have different taste of music.
For example I hate "rap" and that kind of music, I don't think it's music because it's like talking while having background music. Bur for some people that kind of music is "awesome sauce"


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 10, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> "real music" and "good music" those choices of words should not even exist, since everyone have different taste of music.
> For example I hate "rap" and that kind of music, I don't think it's music because it's like talking while having background music. Bur for some people that kind of music is "awesome sauce"


I wholeheartedly agree. It's like saying apples are better than oranges.

Fact is, everyone has an opinion, interest or specific taste that not everyone may share.The title should be changed to "What is your favourite music genre" or something along those lines.

Afterall, when it comes to music, biased views are expected.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 10, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> "real music" and "good music" those choices of words should not even exist, since everyone have different taste of music.


I'm sure that we can all agree that while how much you like something is dependent on taste, quality itself is objective. For example, I'd say that The Beatles' Sgt. Pepper is a better Rock album than Justin Beiber's My World 2.0 is as a Pop album. But I'll say that Justin Timberlake's FutureSex/LoveSound is a better Pop album than Chris Brown's F.A.M.E. is as an R&B album. That's why respect for musical tastes should exist, but quality within an artist or album's genre remain objective. For example, if you hate Rap for instance, you should still acknowledge the fact that there can be good rap songs, however you simply do not find them engaging to listen to.




ZAFDeltaForce said:


> I wholeheartedly agree. It's like saying apples are better than oranges.


Let's suppose that there are two restaurants. One has a newbie, inexperienced chef, while the other has the best chef in the world. The first restaurant serves a desert with apple. You love apples, but this wasn't the best apple dish you've had. But the second restaurant serves a desert with oranges. You don't particularly like oranges, but you can admit that this is a good dish. That's my point.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 10, 2012)

Ooh, I forgot about Dream Theater! They're probably the most intense band I listen to


----------



## wasim (Feb 10, 2012)

What i listen to at the moment is electro, progressive house and sometimes dubstep. 

I'm pretty sure this'll change soon as i don't stick with the same kinda music for a long time.


----------



## Domination (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm more into musicians with a higher level of technical and musical ability vis a viz 4 chords 3 minutes music.

I want my musicians to be actually writing and playing their music, and doing that with some level of higher ability, I think music is a form of expression and simple music is good, but if you really love your work you would try to improve your technical skills, your musical theory, and try to explore new horizons.

I guess my criteria for "good" music is technical ability, more complex songwriting and experimentation.


----------



## Ace (Feb 11, 2012)

It's really fun how this thread has yet to devolve into a competition over genres yet. Then I remember that only happens in music forums, not gaming forums.




Terenigma said:


> I actually went to a gig the other week that was like a trance/metal music mix and 2 guys were on stage, 1 on drums and the other just pressed buttons on a device and occasionally played like 5 notes on a piano. That is not what i pay to see when i go to a gig. as a musician i think that is whats wrong with music these days, everything is programmed and on CD's its alright but live you dont wanna see them just stand around and press play on what is most likely the actual CD recording.


While I accept that there will always be people who reject electronic-based music, I really can't help to point some things out here that seemed to get missed a whole lot:

For one, while samples are very common these days for electronic-based music, it's not always as simple as pressing play on a computer and letting it run. Since a live setting is inevitably under Murphy's Law, and the fact that layering and mash-ups are often done live, the artists needs to link multiple dynamics to mix and sync them accurately and quickly in a stressful environment. Tell me that's easy when you need to use a myriad of effects to achieve sound.

For another, it's wrong to dismiss turntablism, sampling, remixing, or even digital production since it's SO widespread and better than what the old days had to offer. Not to mention, sampling became very famous with Pink Floyd and was the precedent for house music (yes I'm serious.)

Lastly, it's widely acknowledged by many synth players that the point of synths are in its name: it's _synth_etic sounding! The point is not to use true sounds, but rather to color, mix and match sounds to ones liking. Similar to the use of organs in rock groups, it still needs a lot of precision and balance to find the correct sound. Each synth system and sound available to a synth works differently and needs to be handled differently depending on the song, just as if you were using an acoustic instrument. The output is the only real digital factor here.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 12, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> "real music" and "good music" those choices of words should not even exist, since everyone have different taste of music.
> For example I hate "rap" and that kind of music, I don't think it's music because it's like talking while having background music. Bur for some people that kind of music is "awesome sauce"



Why shouldn't those choices of words exist?
How would you describe music you dislike? or like?
You can respect other peoples opinions without pointlessly censoring yourself.


also Rap isn't music. Not 95% of it anyway. It's pretty much exactly what you said, talking. That's all. Talking about nothing while a repetitive "tune" plays in the background.
Some rap defies that, like oldschool Linkin Park where they had REAL background music combined with rapping, and singing. But most rap in general (ESPECIALLY these days) never ascends to actually becoming music.


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 12, 2012)

At this time I have no idea what real music is, but I know what is not music. K-Pop.
What I ALWAYS listen from teenagers nowadays are about these shitty "Music makers". In Asia, especially in Vietnam, you'll always welcomed by a big bunch of dumbshit listening to K-Pop every night and day. Super Junior? Girls Generation? 2PM? Wonder Girls? and whatever the fuck they are, I can't stand them for even one second.
Seriously, how the hell this piece of shit get 32 mil views?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pA_Tou-DPI

"Oh how nice their clothers are, their shoes are, he's so manly, she's so pretty...." blah blah blah. Ok what about their VOICES, can you fucking stupid fans have some words about their VOICES?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 12, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> At this time I have no idea what real music is, but I know what is not music. K-Pop.
> What I ALWAYS listen from teenagers nowadays are about these shitty "Music makers". In Asia, especially in Vietnam, you'll always welcomed by a big bunch of dumbshit listening to K-Pop every night and day. Super Junior? Girls Generation? 2PM? Wonder Girls? and whatever the fuck they are, I can't stand them for even one second.
> Seriously, how the hell this piece of shit get 32 mil views?
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=6pA_Tou-DPI
> ...


For what it's worth, I think their vocals are pretty decent and Girl's Generation is a decent group for their genre. However, it's particularly difficult to judge their vocals individually seeing as they're an 9 piece ensemble. Which is, you know, the whole point. Also, why exactly would they listen to that music if all they cared about was the outfits? Then they could just watch the music videos. If they listen to it outside of the videos, that would mean they like the music too. Yet you can't blame them, if they like the music because of the girl's sparkly outfits, so be it, that's why the fucking like it. Sure, not all of it is good, but that's just like any genre. Not all rock is good either.

Besides, the spectrum of music as gone beyond the music itself. Live performances, music videos, these have all become integral parts of the industry. It's not all about the music itself, whether you like it or not. And most people like it; Queen would not have been what it is not if not for their incredible live performances or their dashing music videos. Michael Jackson wouldn't be as iconic if he had not done that performance on the reunion show of Motown that featured the moonwalk.


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 12, 2012)

Other aspects I haven't mentioned yet are the lyrics are the melodies. Talking about Queen and MJ, they're maybe get their fames thanks to their performances on stages as you said, but if the didn't have great song with great, meaningful lyrics and great melodies, I think they wouldn't have "true" fans.
Let's have this song "The Boys" (I call it crap) for example. I've never get what the song talk about with repeated lines, meaningless sentences ("Girl Generations make you feel the heat"). Some English lines come out, then Korean, then Eng, it's so confusing and make my head hurts. If you can tell me the true meaning of this song, please do, thank you very much


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 12, 2012)

adamshinoda said:


> Other aspects I haven't mentioned yet are the lyrics are the melodies. Talking about Queen and MJ, they're maybe get their fames thanks to their performances on stages as you said, but if the didn't have great song with great, meaningful lyrics and great melodies, I think they wouldn't have "true" fans.
> 
> Let's have this song "The Boys" (I call it crap) for example. I've never get what the song talk about with repeated lines, meaningless sentences ("Girl Generations make you feel the heat"). Some English lines come out, then Korean, then Eng, it's so confusing and make my head hurts. If you can tell me the true meaning of this song, please do, thank you very much


My point still stands. I wasn't trying to imply live performances and music videos were the most important, I was saying they were still HEAVILY important. I'm not trying to deny that the music itself is more important.

I think the song should be obvious. It's about their own psyche as females and their domination and power; ergo, they are telling the girls to "bring the boys out" and see them. Simple. However, even without knowing the meaning of the song, what I do know is that it has an infectious tune, and is a strong dance beat. Sometimes, lyrical value does NOT have to make or break a song. If it did, then intstrumentals shouldn't even exist.


----------



## Langin (Feb 12, 2012)

''I'm listening k-pop while writing this.''

If you ask me what real music is, then it differs to every person. I can't stand rap, hip-hop and all of that kind of shit. But somebody else says k-pop is dumb. 

Look we can discuss whatever we like here and if it is music or not. But I hear MUSIC. So it must be music! Even playing random shit on an instrument is music. 

I say this: the music *you* like is real music for *you*.


----------



## adamshinoda (Feb 12, 2012)

I used to like Kpop, but it's Kpop from 2007 backward. Back then, we have talented Korean artists such as Se7en, HOT or JTL, Baby VOX. But from 2008 till now, Kpop is getting downfall.
I must admit sometimes I don't think Kpop should have so many haters like that, the problem sometimes is not the music itself, but the crazy fans, they'll do anything to protect their artists: "He/She is the ONE" and keep blabbering to you if you have some bad words about their idols " you stupid, he/she is perfect, nyah nyah nyah...."
It's so annoying as shit.


----------



## obito (Feb 12, 2012)

anything that can spark some real emotion, including hate, is real music for me.

I only say this because i enjoy nearly all music out there. I'm not too fond of dubstep and Kpop though, but what the heck.
I do like hip-hop and rap, even though lots of rappers these days talk about big money and stuff, i don't mind. I love ill beats. ;D

Has anyone noticed that rappers start out humble then when they get big all they do is brag? :S


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Feb 13, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> > "real music" and "good music" those choices of words should not even exist, since everyone have different taste of music.
> ...


Thats implying you've heard all of it.
Most beats these days aren't repetitive and I don't see how its talking it has rhythm and they normally have a vocal chorus.


----------



## Nah3DS (Feb 13, 2012)

Heavy Metal is real music


----------

